# WOW ! $0.0004 per stream...



## SergeD (Feb 8, 2010)

Good news,

I received $0.00200000 from Spotify for 5 streamed pieces and hopefully many much more a lot of money is still coming pretty soon. I love that new technology =o 
I don't know if a composer union is feasible in coming years but a composer guideline thread (Shared in every music forum) could be useful.

The title could be *Don't Feed Them*
Streaming sites would be at the first row of the list.

SergeD


----------



## rJames (Feb 8, 2010)

But just think... if you had a million seller, you'd make $400.

Nothing to sneeze at! You could buy two dinners for two!

I hope you've set up an electronic bank transfer.


----------



## Ed (Feb 8, 2010)

Don't spend it all at once!


----------



## spectrum (Feb 8, 2010)

But when it's cheaper like that, then lots of people will buy it. Economy of scale argument.....right? 
:lol:


----------



## rgames (Feb 8, 2010)

A few weeks ago I got my first check from Pump since they went to the 65/35 split. Doesn't seem like much difference from their previous split but it sure seems like it sucks a lot more now - at least with the 50/50 you got thousands when they got thousands, so your share and their share had the same number of digits. This last time they got thousands and I got hundreds. Totally sucks.

Guess that's why I still have a day job...

rgames


----------



## SergeD (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol: I keep it for my old days.

rgames, I feel your disappointment. Working so hard mostly for others.

SergeD


----------



## kdm (Feb 8, 2010)

May I ask.... why submit to these services if you aren't even recouping your time? Sure, it's great to think that maybe, just maybe, one cut will land $5k, but what are the chances even *that* won't pay for the time spent on the 100 or more other cuts it took to get there?

Imho if there is no decent music for these services to offer, they won't survive under this model. As long as composers and musicians believe it's worth the risk to invest hundreds of hours to make $1/hour or less, the downward spiral will continue.

If I may offer my advice - treat this like it *is* your day job. That alone drastically changes the minimums you are willing to accept, or rather, *can* accept and pay the bills.

The only time I work for free is for a good cause - just did a Haiti relief promo video score for a non-profit international relief organization and wouldn't have taken a dime if someone twisted my arm. 

In my personal opinion, that's what the paying gigs are supposed to support, not media distribution systems that simply make money off of your losses.


----------



## MrHighlandPark (Feb 17, 2010)

> If I may offer my advice - treat this like it *is* your day job. That alone drastically changes the minimums you are willing to accept, or rather, *can* accept and pay the bills.


I agree with you. I won't work with somebody who is being disrespectful in any field. Doesn't matter that I would love to be more active as a composer than I am currently - when people make offers that disrepsect my time and abilities I turn them down. It isn't even about the money; it's an integrity issue.

If anybody reading this is a month behind on their rent, and in no position to turn down insulting job offers, I'd highly recommend subsidizing your music career with something else. Having the leverage to say no puts you in a strong negotiating position, and helps all of your fellow composers as well.

On the other hand, I am willing to work with any budget if the other party is prepared to strike a fair deal, and the project is interesting. I can work for a reasonable percentage of future revenues in lieu of up front money. I can even consider reviewing your financials and buying a piece of your company - which obviously has cash flow issues and needs an angel investor, since you just told me you have no money for the music that your movie/game/pilot needs. So far, everybody has lost interest when I propose those concepts, which teaches me something about their intentions.

But no, I won't just give you music to use for free, with nothing contractually coming back to me in return. And no, I won't write new music on spec for a director I've never heard of - you can listen to my demo and decide if I am the right guy for your project, same as I would do if I were hiring you.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if I got that much per copy of that Disney song I co-wrote with like....6 people.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Feb 19, 2010)

spectrum @ Mon Feb 08 said:


> But when it's cheaper like that, then lots of people will buy it. Economy of scale argument.....right?
> :lol:



:roll:

Seems like steve slate's latest campain did reasonably enough. /\~O o=<


----------

